
Facebook says it’s ‘working’ to resolve outages across Instagram, WhatsApp - woodgrainz
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/3/20681050/facebook-picture-stories-outage-instagram-whatsapp-messenger
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20345060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20345060)

------
nailer
Non-Vox source: [https://www.zdnet.com/article/facebook-images-broken-
instagr...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/facebook-images-broken-instagram-
and-whatsapp-struggling-too/)

